# Infantry History



## logau (20 Jul 2000)

Attention history buffs

We are seeking email contact with Toronto Scottish and Canadian Grenadier Guards in Montreal. Do they have a 1919 end ex report? They were assigned to 11 Cdn Inf Bde in WW1. If so proposal is to scan it and become the 1st Cdn Inf Bde in Cyberspace. This is no can can dance. 54 Bn CEF and 102 Bn CEF are waiting for them, these two units now on-line.

44 Fd Engr Sqn in Trail was re-named after the KIA Bn Comd of the 54th Cdn Inf Bn aka 54th Kootenay Bn.

This unit served in 4 Div, 11 Bde during WW1.

Web Site based on their 1919 end ex report.

Also have the same almost complete for 102nd Bn - some interesting pix of battle school at Comox North of Vancouver.

You can reach both web sites through this link :

http://www.donlowconcrete.com/102

You can contact us through the 44 Fd Engr Sqn (which carries on the memory of the 54th Bn in the West Kootenays of BC) at this address:

http://www.donlowconcrete.com/44

Mark Bossi - where are you?

Capt Floyd Low (Avi to his friends aka Capitaine a vie)
Ottawa tel 613 992 7755

Joint Support Group Project
NDHQ


----------

